# Poughkeepsie, NY - WTB: Boss plow mount



## Stinson Landscp (Feb 7, 2010)

Looking for a used but in good condition boss plow mount for a 2012 Ford F350. 
Boss part number LTA09060B
As close to Poughkeepsie/Newburgh NY as possible, but willing to drive for the right deal. 

Thanks


----------



## bigdeezle442 (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a few. I’m in Schenectady


----------



## Stinson Landscp (Feb 7, 2010)

bigdeezle442 said:


> I have a few. I'm in Schenectady


How much? Any pix? And it's a complete mount, all the brackets? Not worried about nuts and bolts.


----------



## bigdeezle442 (Nov 20, 2008)

Do you have a phone number I can text to? I can take some tomorrow. Thanks


----------

